# Available in Michiana Area CPC-A



## Elkcode (Nov 11, 2013)

I am a CPC-A (2010), MS Office Certified and Certified Executive Assistant.  I have experience at the front desk, medical collections; including claim denial appeals.  I am seeking a position in the Michiana Area that will allow me to grow and continue my education.  I am seeking a team that takes pride in the growth of everyone, follows ethic guidelines and knows how to laugh with each other because they love what they are doing.  I am kind, understanding and know what customer service is.

Please call me for an interview.  You won't be sorry.

Enjoy today!
Janette


----------

